# Nintendo Switch pro controller/gamepad overlay...



## Elkattio (Jun 5, 2020)

Is it possible to display a gamepad overlay while streaming for the Nintendo Switch that does not involve hacking?


----------



## Elkattio (Jun 12, 2020)

I guess it's not possible...


----------



## melkumew (Jun 22, 2020)

I tried a lot of times. Couldn't get anywhere


----------

